# How do you rationalize flashlight purchases with your significant other?



## kitsvancouver (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't think I'm a flashlight collector, but ever since I was a child, I've loved them. I'm now looking to get the brightest flashlight possible and have just started looking at lithium ion powered flashlights. I already collect pens and watches and have three other fairly expensive hobbies (photography, audiophile gear, RC cars) so my wife is starting to question why I need so many flashlights. So I'm curious if you guys actually use all your flashlights or if most of them don't have batteries and just sit on a shelf. I figure once you've got a flashlight in every car and drawer, it starts to become tough to justify additional flashlights.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 9, 2015)

If you can turn a circle with arms held out anywhere in your house...and don't touch a flashlight....
You need more....for _her_ safety.

Ya never know where you'll be when the power fails.

Ya never know when the light in your right pocket will fail...so one in the left pocket req'd. In case you're not near your house flashlights and the power fails...for her safety...

See where I'm going?


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 9, 2015)

> I'm now looking to get the brightest flashlight possible and have just started looking at lithium ion powered flashlights.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?400812-TK75vn77-Ultimate-Flood-)

I'm sure there's a brighter handheld LED, but you're going to have a hard time finding it.



> so my wife is starting to question why I need so many flashlights.


Hobby, dear. At least it's not something really expensive like drugs or antique race cars.


----------



## magellan (Nov 9, 2015)

Does withholding sex count? LOL


----------



## mindlessmark07 (Nov 11, 2015)

This was relatively easy for me to get spousal approval. Compared to my other collecting hobbies (watches and pocket knives), torch collecting seems like a bargain to her. LOL!!!


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 11, 2015)

You haven't hit the customs yet huh? Separately bank accounts.


----------



## ranty (Nov 11, 2015)

But dear, they are for gifts, and all the 30 led lightbulbs I got at Walmart last week, can be used as an introduction to a green way of life for all our friends.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't have a significant other yet but this is something I have to prepare for...:devil:
If you can't come up with a good reason why you _need_ to have another light than go through the budget and prove that you can _afford _another light, If you can't do that then it is time to learn some patience.
Flashaholic logic: We need reliable flashlights in every room and enough of them that you will eventually find one in the dark***********. Have her try to locate something in a drawer with her eyes closed from across
the room, use that to justify buying tritium marks for flashlights and keychains if you get into that in the future (in case of power outages at night ) 
Justify having four with you at all times: If I have to replace the battery in my flashlight or it dies I need to have another one to try and fix the main flashlight**, And I need two more to loan to you in case we have to split up or look for something**. 
Some more flashlights: Once again we need to have two in the car glove box** and two more in the console** (in case it is locked). It is handy to have a spare key in one of those magnetic boxes that you attach to the underside of the car, might as well throw in a small flashlight for good measure*.
It would be nice to have a small flashlight (nitecore tube or aaa twisty) on the car keys* (and sneak one into her purse*). Those little edc lights are nice to have but sometimes I want more power and runtime to edc at night and outdoors*.
There needs to be flashlights in with the camping gear, they might as well be something nice**.
Kids: we need a flashlight to give each of them to use*-?
Gifts: I saw a few cool flashlights that would make great gifts but I have to make sure that they are decent flashlights by testing them first, and I don't want to give them an opened package*^∞.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total flashlight mayhem count : >27 purchases, Rank: Greenhorn Flashaholic 
Recommendation: "Needs more dakka!"


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 11, 2015)

Simple. I point to the tower of purses and shoes in her closet. Check and mate.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Simple. I point to the tower of purses and shoes in her closet. Check and mate.



Doesn't work for me. The mrs claims that they are all necessary. True to her word, she does seem to have them on rotation (mostly after hours of trying things on and complaining that nothing goes together). Even sold a few, which I would never do with my lights. 

The trick is to build up a collection on the sly and have it camouflaged with tech looking things. Get new ones delivered elsewhere, then you say "I've always had it my dearest", and chances are she'll never pay attention to it.


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 12, 2015)

[h=2]How do you rationalize flashlight purchases with your significant other?[/h]Why do you have too?
I just say I bought another flashlight and she says, "that's nice".
You got the wrong kind of wife.


----------



## Raggasonic (Nov 12, 2015)

I only buy flashlights when everything else's covered, so I don't have to get her approval. And I buy with my "do what you want" bank account, not the one we have in common


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 12, 2015)

Is it only after you are married that you have to start making exuses for what you buy or does it start in the dating phase?


----------



## uofaengr (Nov 12, 2015)

RGRAY said:


> [h=2]How do you rationalize flashlight purchases with your significant other?[/h]Why do you have too?
> I just say I bought another flashlight and she says, "that's nice".
> You got the wrong kind of wife.


Yep. Gotta sniff these things out early in the relationship. Forever is a long time to be constantly questioned about stuff... 

She gives me poop sometimes jokingly about going in dark rooms and testing tints and brightness, but it's because I haven't explained the hobby part of it yet to her, and the thing is she's somewhat admittedly afraid of the dark so I say "aren't you glad I have so many lights then?" And she always agrees. 

Never have to justify anything though. With how much I work she can't say too much if I want a little something and has never cared. People like to say "happy wife, happy life" but if the wife don't care if Hubby's happy too, then what's the point?


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 12, 2015)

I told my wife that I bought the "ultimate" light and it will change color, size, and multiply at will.


----------



## ven (Nov 12, 2015)

Beamhead said:


> I told my wife that I bought the "ultimate" light and it will change color, size, and multiply at will.




:laughing: i need one of those.......


----------



## Mr Floppy (Nov 13, 2015)

RGRAY said:


> You got the wrong kind of wife.



Damn, wish I could send her back but I broke the warranty


----------



## newbie66 (Nov 13, 2015)

Lol! You guys crack me up!


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 13, 2015)

> You got the wrong kind of wife





> Damn, wish I could send her back but I broke the warranty


What models of wife does Surefire offer? After several failures without recourse, I'm interested in SF's customer service and warranty.


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 13, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> ... but it's because I haven't explained the hobby part of it yet to her...



My wife just gets this blank look on her face when I try to explain flashlight.
She just carries the flashlight I tell her too.
Now she's carrying the Olight alum S1.


----------



## magellan (Nov 13, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> Damn, wish I could send her back but I broke the warranty



LOL

That and the "Mr. Floppy" part.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 15, 2015)

My wife and I both have hobbies.

I buy things with my money.
She buys things with her money.

Neither of us cut into "our" money.

Trick is to stash some $. 
I started a $20 bill collection.
She started a $10 bill collection.
Over time it became a habit.

My son makes a lot less than us. He has a $5 bill collection that over time get trades for $20's. Then he'll change the $20's into 100's... when he gets to $500 he splurges.

The trick is to prioritize. Say that $8 you were going to spend at Wendys...pack a lunch and stash the savings. Use the savings to buy said lunch items. 

I work with folks who spend $10/day on lunch...for garbage. I buy a 12 pack of soda, a big bag of chips, a pack of burger buns and a pound of tastey lunch meat for the cost of one of their lunches. Add a box of sandwich size store brand ziplocks and a roll of paper towels for napkins...
Or when at Mickey D's grab a 3" stack of napkins.

A $20 cooler, and quart sized gatorade bottles filled with frozen water keep it fresh. Place a bag full of of those food lion bags over your items, then cover with a newspaper. Place your bread for the day in a ziplock over the newspaper.
I carry a ziplock full of ceral or pop tarts for breakfast. 
I eat better than my cohorts and use the savings to have fun.

Then the occasional burger at Applebees seems 300% more delicious.

And in my case it keeps the doctor off my case about cholesterol etc.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 15, 2015)

When I bought my UB3T I bought my girlfriend a Fenix. That's fair, right?


----------

